# Apple Tv et NAS



## phobos56 (5 Novembre 2014)

J'ai un Apple TV 3G branché en ethernet et je voudrais accéder à mon contenu multimédia  (Audio-Video-Photo) de mon NAS branché lui aussi sur le même réseau que l'Apple TV.

Est -ce possible via une appli de l'apple TV ?

Si oui Comment ?

Merci


----------

